# Below Lake Houston Dam



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

Any one been catching any crappie below the dam? We hammered them last year around this time but I have not been this year.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Had a friend tell me that they did very well on whites trolling back and forth across the river below the lake Houston dam last week. He did not mention anything about the crappie bite...


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

crappie bite had shut down do to the salt water back up from no rain... find a deep hole outside the gates and they are stacked in the right now.. this rain ,, if we get enough,,, might help.. Another couple of weeks and it should pick up,, but,, so will the lake and the bigger crappie are on the lake... entrance to the east fork is already heating up,,, the crappie are there if you know there patterns,,,, they never leave the water till you catch them.... go for it


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Fished below the Dam on Monday and only caught 1 crappie and 1 white bass. There were *NO* shad to be found anywhere. I threw the cast net everywhere without one shad. Everyone we tald to only caught a few. One gentleman did better fishing in the bend just above Goodtimes.
Yakfishin


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

yakfishin said:


> . One gentleman did better fishing in the bend just above Goodtimes.
> Yakfishin


deeper holes!


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

is there any access to fish the bank below the dam besides going by boat? want to take my son fishing somewhere tomorrow afternoon and was wondering if this was an option.


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

i found the answer to my question in another thread.looks like it's not an option


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

is there plenty of room below the dam and is the water deep enough to fish out of a 22ft. bay boat? any catfish there?


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

#*9*   







Yesterday, 08:02 PM 
sabine lake hustler







vbmenu_register("postmenu_1452207", true); 
Member
Join Date: Dec 16 2007
Location: beaumont, tx
Posts: 18









is there plenty of room below the dam and is the water deep enough to fish out of a 22ft. bay boat? any catfish there?

Yes you can


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey froggy

below dam at marina you can fish from the boat dock there, not much else after. There is an older gentleman I see fishing there and he uses an old cane pole and really gets into them. Facing down ramp go left to last boat dock and fish off the point (hole there) and you will get fish-pending the water is right. With rain in 4cast this weekend may not be too good. Last Saturday, friend and I (used boat below dam) caught 2 whites,1 crappie and 2 cats all nice size. But lack of shad really mad it tough, we used RR and shiners


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

Well I broke down and went today. Nada on the Crappie. 8 white bass and they are still swimming in the river. Lots of water coming out of the lake. To Much!!! I do not think it will pick up until this weather settles out and all that dumping from the lake stops. Just my 2 cents. Coop


----------



## Slabs77 (Feb 23, 2008)

*lake houston crappie*

it was really slow last sunday. only caught 3 in the shallows and they were all small males....does anybody know what website you can get lake houston updated water temperatures? looking for 58 - 62 water and i think it is still below that.


----------

